# libreoffice/openoffice print landscape as portrait?

## ChrisJumper

English:

Since some weeks have some prints with libreoffice the wrong align. If i choose to print a document with landscape align, the printer (actually the pdf printer language) use portrait and cut the borders on the left and right.

The Solution is to set the Printer language to postscript in your printers attributes. If you don't want to change this setting every time you have to print in landscape, change the default libreoffice setting. How you do?

Search the Program spadmin in your program folder of libreoffice/openoffice. Run it and change the driver language in the device tab of your printer/printers.

German:

Lirbreoffice/openoffice druckt Querformat als Hochformat?

Seit einigen Wochen haben manche Ausdrucke mit Libreoffice die falsche Ausrichtung. Wenn ich ein Dokument mit dem Querformat ausdrucken möchte, druckt der Drucker (genau genommen die Druckersprache) trotzdem im Hochformat und schneidet so die Ränder links und rechts ab.

Die Lösung ist hier in den Eigenschaften die Druckersprache auf postscript zu setzen. Wenn du das nicht bei jedem Ausdruck in Querformat ändern möchtest, musst du dies in den Default Einstellungen/Voreinstellungen von Libre Office ändern. Wie das geht?

Suche das Programm spadmin in dem Programm Ordner von libreoffice/openoffice. Führe es aus und wähle die Druckersprache im Tab Geräte deines Druckers.

----------

